# B&O No Sound - Just get a Speaker symbol with a line??



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

Just picked up a TTS and it has B&O in it, however for the life of me I cannot get any sound at all.

All it does when I turn up the volume is have a speaker symbol appear with a line through the middle as if I have muted it.

I've tried a full switch off and on, car off and on, car fully locked and back on etc. and no luck.

Tried just playing radio or bluetooth streaming, but literally struggling here.

Any ideas guys?


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Multijfj said:


> Just picked up a TTS and it has B&O in it, however for the life of me I cannot get any sound at all.
> 
> All it does when I turn up the volume is have a speaker symbol appear with a line through the middle as if I have muted it.
> 
> ...


Press the volume button to un mute it perhaps?


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

Rukka said:


> Multijfj said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked up a TTS and it has B&O in it, however for the life of me I cannot get any sound at all.
> ...


Ahhh if I only had thought of this 

Clearly I have gone through this process, I've also reset the MMI etc.

Next step is removal of the MMI unit I guess ! What a nightmare


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I would go for a VDCS scan, before MMI disassembly


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

As well as muting by pressing the volume knob on the steering wheel you can also mute the sound by pressing down the silver knob in front of the gear lever. So before doing anything press that to see. Sure you've thought of that too but costs nothing to post.


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

Just for reference in the future as I imagine this will be a problem for a few others at some point.

The problem was the bang & Olufsen amp was water damaged. Common problems with Audi but never heard of it on a mk3 TT.

B&O amp for right hand drive cars is under the PASSENGER seat, not drivers seat regardless of what everyone writes.

Solution is to either fix the amp or buy a new one, new one will need coding by Audi as it has "component protection" enabled.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

how the water reached the passenger bottom side area??


----------



## pistonbroke (Jun 3, 2019)

I haven't read any the amps in the mk3 b and o having a problem like the mk2. I'd check the fuse.


----------



## Multijfj (Feb 6, 2006)

pistonbroke said:


> I haven't read any the amps in the mk3 b and o having a problem like the mk2. I'd check the fuse.


Thanks mate but what gave it away was when I removed the amp, and it was water damaged.

The aluminium had corroded buddy


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> how the water reached the passenger bottom side area??


I've had 2 new B&O amps under warranty on the MK3 due to water ingress. Can confirm under passenger side seat for RHD.

Here's one way that can happen (edit: on a Roadster)...

I have quite a steep drive to park on at night. When it rains the water drains off the roof and into the gutters above the boot. Unfortunately the gutters do not have sufficient drop to overcome the steep angle of my drive. Water therefore accumulates in the centre of the gutter. Not usually a problem, as when the car returns to level it drains out normally.

However about half way up the gutters there are some fixing screws which penetrate into the boot/cabin areas. These aren't watertight, so if water builds up in the gutter and is unable to drain out before reaching the screw holes, then you have a serious cabin leak.

Dealers fix was to insert some rubber bungs in the fixing holes to make them watertight. Did take them 2 attempts to get it right though - Not really their fault, they hadn't taken into account the steepness of my drive.


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

Don't suppose you have any pictures of the screws ,i'm in Italy at the moment and we had some big thunderstorms and I noticed the passenger footwell is wet car was parked facing uphill so keen to get this repaired when I get back before any damage to the b&o amp


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

OT: northern part, I suppose... because south&centre, it's sunny since end of may...


adey said:


> Don't suppose you have any picres of the screws ,*i'm in Italy at the moment and we had some big thunderstorms* and I noticed the passenger footwell is wet car was parked facing uphill so keen to get this repaired when I get back before any damage to the b&o amp


----------



## adey (Feb 5, 2010)

We are in lake Garda for our wedding which was yesterday had great weather 30degrees and sunny then this morning thunderstorms and wind ,they say it's all in the timing


----------



## pistonbroke (Jun 3, 2019)

Multijfj said:


> pistonbroke said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read any the amps in the mk3 b and o having a problem like the mk2. I'd check the fuse.
> ...


That'll teach me to read the whole thread before posting.


----------

